
FBI ran website sharing thousands of child porn images - adidash
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/01/21/fbi-ran-website-sharing-thousands-child-porn-images/79108346/
======
kafkaesq
Something to keep in mind:

 _In each case, the FBI injected the site with malware to crack Tor’s
anonymity._

 _Those hacks, developed with the help of outside contractors, were a
technical milestone. When the FBI first realized it could break through Tor,
Hosko said the agency gathered counterterrorism investigators and intelligence
agencies to see if any of them had a more pressing need for the software. “It
was this, exponentially,” Hosko said._

